# blown edam?



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I made my first Edam cheese the other day, but.... when I finally got it out to dry it looked like it was swelling from the inside. :/ Is this to do with the soak in hot whey before drying or is it contamination? I went ahead and dried it and waxed it - will it be okay? or should I just get rid of it now? 
thanks


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Most likely contamination.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Early blowing like that are contamination, very often yeast or coliform. Possibly propionic.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

:down


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry Karen. Happens to all of us from time to time. Cheesemaking needs so much sanitation, especially when using raw milk. I think overall I spend twice the amount of time cleaning and prepping than actual cheesemaking.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Well thanks to your advice a little while back I have started to boil all my equipment before using etc. I think it was a contamination issue with the bread again - I have now altered my bread making to make sure it is all well out of the way a day or two before I make cheese (I make sourdough so it sits on the counter for 24-36hr) 
Is it okay for the dog to eat?


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

awe that's a bummer. I hate wasting food, I'd ask the same thing lol


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

kuwaha said:


> Is it okay for the dog to eat?


Cut it and smell it. If not putrid or way off, then should be. You can often tell what the contaminant is by the smell and size/shape of the holes. If you're not sure, boil/fry/nuke it then feed.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

will it make me sick if I eat it?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Hard to tell. If bad strain of e coli, yes. Need to do a culture to tell what caused the gas formation. Most of the time, it's not harmful. I don't want to tell you one way or another because I just don't know without a culture sample. If paranoid, nuke it, then eat. You can also nuke it and add some baking soda and make a basic processed cheese. How does it smell?


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

It doesn't smell, tasted pretty bland but very holey like the last pic of the cheddar that we discussed the other week. doesn't taste like it will ever be any good  but at least I've finally got my schedule organised!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

> You can also nuke it and add some baking soda and make a basic processed cheese. [/quote
> 
> Pav - that sounds interesting. Can you elaborate? I'm not a fan of processed cheese but kids are.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Eh, if you're making processed cheese might as well do it right and use better tools like phosphates and citrates. Going to CA to bottle wine, will post when I return.


----------

